# No electronic start



## jbergvette (10 mo ago)

Hey was wondering if anyone can help me here. I have a 2007 Kawasaki brute force 750. It won't start electronically but will start right up with pull start. When I try to start the quad electronically the starter selinoid in buzzing but when I tried the screw driver on the selinoid trick all I got was sparks and no crank. What else could be stopping it from engaging the starter?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jbergvette said:


> Hey was wondering if anyone can help me here. I have a 2007 Kawasaki brute force 750. It won't start electronically but will start right up with pull start. When I try to start the quad electronically the starter selinoid in buzzing but when I tried the screw driver on the selinoid trick all I got was sparks and no crank. What else could be stopping it from engaging the starter?


Low power. Test the battery and charging system. Charge the battery over night and try it or take it down for a load test after charging. Oc course...the starter could be siezed so check it too.


----------



## jbergvette (10 mo ago)

I'll charge the battery tonight bc it is reading low but the quad started up 2 days ago no problem. Also I do know that I need a new selinoid


----------



## jbergvette (10 mo ago)

Battery is fully charged and bike still won't start with the screw driver on the selinoid. I feel as tho the starter isn't sized since it started 2 days ago. Is there any thing else that could be causing this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jbergvette said:


> Battery is fully charged and bike still won't start with the screw driver on the selinoid. I feel as tho the starter isn't sized since it started 2 days ago. Is there any thing else that could be causing this?


If the battery is fully charged and there is no problem with it or any cable connection..including the ground, and you bridge the two large cables on the solinoid..and it won't spin the starter, either the starter does have a problem or the drive gears have a problem...or the engine is seized...but you say it starts with the pull-start so that's out. Double check all the cable connections and have the battery load tested at any auto parts shop first.


----------



## jbergvette (10 mo ago)

NMKawierider said:


> Low power. Test the battery and charging system. Charge the battery over night and try it or take it down for a load test after charging. Oc course...the starter could be siezed so check it too.


----------



## jbergvette (10 mo ago)

Problem solved thanks everyone. Ended up being a pinched wire from the belt housing after I changed the belt. Saw that someone else did the same thing. So I don't feel as dumb now haha


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Glad you figured it out


----------



## holderjaison (8 mo ago)

There are a few things that need to happen in order for your Kawasaki brute force 750 to start electronically.
First, the battery needs to be charged. If the battery is dead, it won't start.
Next, the starter motor needs to be working. If the starter motor is bad, the bike won't start.
Finally, the spark plugs need to be firing. If the spark plugs are fouled or damaged, the bike won't start.
If all of these things are working along, it should start just fine. But if one of them is not working, then it will not start. Eventually, you can also check instructions from Kemimoto in the case.


----------

